# Fenders for Race Bikes



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

It’s amazing how many roadies suddenly discover that fenders don’t work too well on an all-out race bike. No eyelets on the frame, and probably not even enough clearance between the tire and frame. Of course, the ultimate solution would be a commuter, touring, or even a cross bike that was built to accommodate fenders.
The SKS Raceblades work for me, but I see a lot of semi-permanent home-built solutions. One of the most popular uses this special bracket, that as far as I know, only comes from River City Biycles in Portland. Looks a lot like the brackets that hold light duty rear racks, but with a little different bend pattern.

Here’s the link: http://rivercitybicycles.com/product/reacharound-fender-brackets-737.htm


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

Get the CRUD Road racer fenders.

LINKY

Review, pics, etc:
http://road.cc/node/6849


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*Worth a look!*



zriggle said:


> Get the CRUD Road racer fenders.
> 
> LINKY
> 
> ...


What do they look like when installed on the bike? Is this just a rear wheel fender?


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*Will thy stand to have a "buddy flap" added?*



zriggle said:


> Get the CRUD Road racer fenders.
> 
> LINKY
> 
> ...


If the fender doesn't extend well down behind the rear wheel, then the rider behind you gets the same rooster tail as if there was no fender there at all.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

*Did someone say fenders?*

I have Planet Bike Cascadia Touring fenders on both my bicycles seen here: Serotta Legend TR, Co-Motion Americano. We have lots of dust and grit up here in eastern Washington's Columbia Basin. The fenders keep the drivetrain and frame clean. I ride the Serotta Legend for fitness on several defined routes, and I ride the Co-Motion Americano on family outings and when seeking-out new unknown places since the 40-spoke wheels and 37-mm tires can handle a variety of road surfaces with ease.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

race bikes don't have fenders 

if you put fenders on them, then they're just bikes with racy geometry


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*I'll second the CRUDS*

Very cool and made for bikes with tight clearance. probikekit.com sells them for around $40 delivered.


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for mentioning the Crudz option. I have been using the race blades in foul weather and they are a pain to get set up when I use 25c tires. The race blades don't seem to have as large amount of coverage either. I ordered a pair of the Crudz today (probikekit got them back in stock).


----------

